# Pictures



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 18, 2015)

A few pictures of lately. No animal was harm in these pictures. The turtle came swimming by while I was looking for them rooters in the beaver swamp. The snake was in my yard after I had cut the grass an hour earlier yesterday. Squirrels are in the yard everyday so I hope they're making alot of babies so I can entice Martin in hunting them hard again this Fall. You know he's looking a little older these days. Not getting enough sleep is my bet.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 18, 2015)

Not much on pit vipers roaming the yard here. Did you save the skin Mikey?


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 18, 2015)

Those are some good pictures. You have a good eye for it, no doubt.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 18, 2015)

I let him keep his skin. I let him go to grow. Hope it doesn't come back and bite me latter.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 18, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I let him keep his skin. I let him go to grow. Hope it doesn't come back and bite me latter.



He looks grown to me.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 18, 2015)

There would not have been a piece big enough to put on a pocket knife if I had found it in my yard


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice pictures.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice pics Mike and I agree with Dennis about the snake.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 18, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Squirrels are in the yard everyday so I hope they're making alot of TARGETS so I can entice Martin in hunting them hard again this Fall.


 

Good pic's Mike, thanks for sharing, it was getting kind of dull around here.


----------



## JBranch (Apr 18, 2015)

After the first pic, I thought Martin was hunting in your yard. Nice pics, Mike.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 18, 2015)

This weekend we turned deer camp into fish camp and was sitting around campfire #11 for me this yr talking about two places I seen tons of squirrels at last fall and how my plan is to setup a blind and hunt them instead of deer lol.  A higher goal may be set for this coming season Mike. You better hope its a mild winter and the cold don't keep you on the couch....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 18, 2015)

What, no hushpuppies Martinez?


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 19, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> What, no hushpuppies Martinez?



Nope. I made some fresh cut onion rings that Marty and I got rid off before anything else was ready.   
Here's a couple more pics from the weekend.....


The Fire Child w one and a half of the three Bees it shot out the air..  


Got my hands on an old friend that needs some attention again as well.....

Its first kill in many years.....


----------



## dutchman (Apr 19, 2015)

It ought to be against the law to let a venomous reptile to go free...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2015)

dutchman said:


> It ought to be against the law to let a venomous reptile to go free...





Don`t say that. I`d be in federal prison if that was so.


----------



## Munkywrench (Apr 22, 2015)

On the bright side Mikey, copperhead venom rarely kills humans. It's most dangerous to very young and very old people... wait, on second thought, maybe you shoulda killed it...


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 22, 2015)

Munkywrench said:


> On the bright side Mikey, copperhead venom rarely kills humans. It's most dangerous to very young and very old people... wait, on second thought, maybe you shoulda killed it...



Lol you got that one right!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 22, 2015)

Munkywrench said:


> On the bright side Mikey, copperhead venom rarely kills humans. It's most dangerous to very young and very old people... wait, on second thought, maybe you shoulda killed it...



Zacly what I was thinking...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Bucky T (Apr 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t say that. I`d be in federal prison if that was so.



I'd be on death row.....


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice Pics Wolfskin!


----------



## Ellbow (Apr 26, 2015)

Wonderful pics!
El


----------



## gurn (Apr 27, 2015)

Them are some real good pictures. I think all that copperhead needed was a good garden hoe.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 27, 2015)

Man, ya'll ruff on my yard snakes.  I left him out there for the king snake to eat. Maybe if he comes back I'll catch him and bring him down to one of the South Georgia shoots and turn him loose. Ya'll don't have Copperheads.


----------



## robert carter (Apr 27, 2015)

In my yard snakes look good....without heads. RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 27, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Man, ya'll ruff on my yard snakes.  I left him out there for the king snake to eat. Maybe if he comes back I'll catch him and bring him down to one of the South Georgia shoots and turn him loose. Ya'll don't have Copperheads.


You aughta try n kiss him like that Fla boy did w the cottonmouth .....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 27, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Man, ya'll ruff on my yard snakes.  I left him out there for the king snake to eat. Maybe if he comes back I'll catch him and bring him down to one of the South Georgia shoots and turn him loose. Ya'll don't have Copperheads.



And iff'in one of us catches a glimpse of you turning him loose, we still won't have any.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 27, 2015)

All of the pictures in this thread are awesome except the one that made me want to vomit.


----------

